# NX-Server und Client auf deutsches Layout umstellen?



## Asterix-Ac (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein Ubuntu Jaunty Desktop seid einem Jahr laufen - ohne Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus - Nur Drucker, Netzwerk und Strom ist dran. Darauf läuft ein NX-Server. Aber bekomme zum verrecken ein deutsches Layout hin.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Asterix


----------

